# updating 11.1 to 12.0 breaks wireless



## noname7347574 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello.
Major update from 11.1 to 12.0 has broke wireless networking. Nothing was changed in configs nor any software were installed. Just updating the system along caused the problem. Google searching gave no hints on this one.


```
$ sysctl net.wlan.devices
net.wlan.devices: ath0
```


```
$ pciconf -lv ath0
ath0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x10891a3b chip=0x002b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)'
    class      = network
```

Messages at sturtup:

```
$ bzcat messages.0.bz2 | grep ath
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: [ath_hal] loaded
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: ath0: <Atheros 9285> mem 0xdea00000-0xdea0ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: [ath] AR9285E_20 detected; using XE TX gain tables
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: [ath] AR9285 Main LNA config: LNA2
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: [ath] AR9285 Alt LNA config: LNA1
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: [ath] LNA diversity enabled, Diversity enabled
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: [ath] Enabling diversity for Kite
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: ath0: [HT] 1 RX streams; 1 TX streams
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: ath0: AR9285 mac 192.2 RF5133 phy 14.0
Feb  4 15:58:15  kernel: ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x00c0
Feb  4 15:58:16  kernel: [ath_rate] loaded
Feb  4 15:58:16  kernel: [ath_dfs] loaded
Feb  4 15:58:16  kernel: [ath] loaded
```

Trying to use it:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0
# ifconfig wlan0 up scan
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE    S:N     INT CAPS
ifconfig: unknown/undefined frequency 2412/0x480
# ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
    hwaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
    status: no carrier
ifconfig: unknown/undefined channel number 12 flags 0x0
    ssid ""
# wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c wpa_supplicant.conf
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=98, arg_len=32]: Invalid argument
failed to IEEE80211_IOC_DEVCAPS: Invalid argument
wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x801c2f000 user_data=0x801c18000 handler=0x424b40
```

After workaround the only hint in messages is:

```
Feb  4 16:15:33  kernel: ath0: ath_legacy_rx_tasklet: sc_inreset_cnt > 0; skipping
Feb  4 16:18:19  kernel: ath0: ath_legacy_rx_tasklet: sc_inreset_cnt > 0; skipping
Feb  4 16:18:19  kernel: ath0: ath_legacy_rx_tasklet: sc_inreset_cnt > 0; skipping
Feb  4 16:25:11  kernel: ath0: ath_legacy_rx_tasklet: sc_inreset_cnt > 0; skipping
```

rc.conf is empty.

wpa_supplicant.conf is:

```
network={
    ssid="xxxxxxxx"
    psk="xxxxxxxx"
}
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## noname7347574 (Feb 6, 2019)

Guys, any suggestion? Should I go in a forest to some shaman for the solving of problem?


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 6, 2019)

Just a shot in the dark, but this


noname7347574 said:


> fconfig: unknown/undefined frequency 2412/0x480





noname7347574 said:


> fconfig: unknown/undefined channel number 12 flags 0


looks like your router transmites on a frequency that's not allowed.
The default country used by ifconfig is United States, where channel 12, 1412MHz isn't allowed, I think.

You are likely living outside the US, so I'd try to set the _country YourCountry_ in ifconfig, to tell it, that it's ok to use channel 12.


----------



## noname7347574 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for reply!

The default country on my system is DEBUG. From /etc/regdomain.xml:

```
<!--
  DEBUG holds all available channels; the driver/device
  defines what the capabilities and tx power caps are.
  Regdomain code gets this information with the
  IEEE80211_IOC_DRIVERCAPS ioctl.
-->
```

Moreover if I try to change it, nothing happens beyond some output from ifconfig:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 country FR
ifconfig: no channels calculated
# ifconfig wlan0 regdomain APAC
ifconfig: no channels calculated
```
but the same commands work on 11.1 with no problems.

Some other interesting outputs:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 anywhere
ifconfig: country DEBUG (Debug) is not usable with regdomain 96
# ifconfig wlan0 list chan
Channel   1 : 2412  MHz 11b          Channel   0 : 0  MHz ht           
Channel   0 : 63  MHz 11a Turbo ht Channel   0 : 0  MHz ht           
Channel   0 : 63  MHz 11a Turbo ht Channel   9 : 2452  MHz 11b          
Channel   0 : 0  MHz ht           Channel   0 : 63  MHz FHSS Turbo h 
Channel   0 : 0  MHz ht           Channel   0 : 63  MHz FHSS Turbo h 
Channel   0 : 63  MHz FHSS ht   
# ifconfig wlan0 channel 1
ifconfig: SIOCS80211: Invalid argument
```

Any further thoughts?


----------



## rpowell47 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yep!! I'm having the same issue, simply cannot get 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64 to recognize nor run my EDIMAX EW-7811Un usb wireless device. Most perplexing! Have any others had this situation and found a solution?


----------



## freq (Sep 25, 2019)

rpowell47 said:


> Yep!! I'm having the same issue, simply cannot get 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64 to recognize nor run my EDIMAX EW-7811Un usb wireless device. Most perplexing! Have any others had this situation and found a solution?


No solution, but the card did knock my router offline for about a minute when it was asking for a lease. It got the lease, dns is set up, but still doesn't allow pkg to update.


----------



## ick (Nov 17, 2019)

No solution here, but I'm also having the same issue from 11.1 to 11.3 with an Intel card.


----------

